# Installation de VirtualBox sur Mac Big Sur



## Khas (10 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je cherche à installer Virtual box sur mon Mac (OS Big Sur)...J'ai un souci avec Oracle. Je cherche depuis plusieurs heures la solution sans la trouver. Partout il est dit que l'on doit autoriser l'installation d'Oracle dans les paramètres de Sécurité et de confidentialité sauf que jamais on ne me le propose ...je parviens donc à installer Virtualbox mais dès que j'essaie de lancer une machine virtuelle cela me renvoie toujours à la même erreur et je tourne en boucle

Voilà l'erreur lorsque j'essaie d'installer un package microsoft sur virtual box.

The virtual machine 'MSEdge - Win10' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1 (0x1).




Code d'erreur :NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)Composant :MachineWrapInterface :IMachine {85632c68-b5bb-4316-a900-5eb28d3413df}

Et dans les paramètres de sécurité...rien qui me permette de débloquer l'accès à l'installation d'Oracle !!


Merci d'avance pour votre aide ! je craque


----------



## ericse (11 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? Processeur Intel ou M1 ?


----------



## Khas (11 Octobre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quel est le modèle de ton Mac ? Processeur Intel ou M1 ?


Bonjour 
désolé j’ai effectivement oublié de préciser qu’il s’agit d’un M1 !


----------



## edenpulse (11 Octobre 2021)

Oui, donc tu essayes de virtualiser Windows x86, ce qui n'est simplement pas possible sur Mac M1.


----------



## maxou56 (11 Octobre 2021)

Khas a dit:


> désolé j’ai effectivement oublié de préciser qu’il s’agit d’un M1 !


Bonjour,
Sur Mac Apple Silicon (M1 et +) il faut un OS ARM64 windows ou Linux.
Windows 10 ou 11 ARM64 n'existent qu'en beta car il n'est pas vendu, il est seulement réserver au fabricant de PC ARM.


----------



## Khas (12 Octobre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sur Mac Apple Silicon (M1 et +) il faut un OS ARM64 windows ou Linux.
> Windows 10 ou 11 ARM64 n'existent qu'en beta car il n'est pas vendu, il est seulement réserver au fabricant de PC ARM.


Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses...j'ai aussi tenté de passer par Parallels Desktop et de télécharger ARMvia windows insider mais ça cafouille systématiquement. Peut-être devrais je ouvrir un sujet ailleurs dans le forum pour poser la question suivante qui est liée...En fait je cherche à installer un logiciel pour batterie électronique mais qui date de 2012...et ça ne fonctionne pas sur mon nouveau Mac d'où ma recherche de le faire tourner sur une VM...auriez-vous d'autres pistes ?? Encore un grand merci pour votre aide ! K.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2021)

Khas a dit:


> d'où ma recherche de le faire tourner sur une VM...auriez-vous d'autres pistes ??


Tu as eu les réponses, donc aucune.


----------

